# Do rat snakes make good pets ? Also is it ok to keep a snake in a plastic tub?



## rahao

*Original title: Do rat snakes make good pets ? Also is it ok to keep a snake in a plastic tub?*

I'm not talking about corn snakes ! 
I'm talking about snakes like black rat snake, liquorice rat snake, beauty rat snakes ( Chinese and Taiwan ) etc... 

I've been considering getting a pet snake for almost a year now. I looked at many different snakes ( corn snakes, cali king snakes, hognose ) and I just recently learned about rat snakes. I like some of them because they're so pretty as adult snakes ( especially king rat snakes ). 


Also one more thing, I've seen videos of snake care on youtube and a lot of people keep their snakes in plastic tubs.Are those plastic storage tubs better than glass aquariums ?


----------



## Finnebon

This is probably not the right forum to ask about snakes for obvious reasons lol. But there's a different thread that you can post about different pets on this forum. I'd suggest asking there if a moderator doesn't move this question there first.


----------



## Grawrisher

I somewhat question your decision to post about a RAT snake on a pet rat forum particularly in the "general rat topics" as opposed to the "other animals"one nonetheless I wish you luck and encourage you to feed frozen instead of live, not only I it more humane on the rat side of things, it's also safer for the snake, many a snake has had it's eyeballs clawed out by unwilling food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Guys, don't let them troll you. Just move on, the moderators will take care of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn

Tubs are a great choice for a young snake. Easy to clean, cheap to buy and replace, and depending on the material, give good views of the snake. Growing snakes are prone to stress when in giant enclosures; they like to know where they are, and a small enclosure is actually a very good idea when they are tiny. Otherwise, you can end up with a stressed (and thus non-feeding) snake. 

Once they're a bit bigger (sub-adult or adult, depending on the species) you can start to think about a proper viv. Until then, just make sure the tub is roughly 2/3 the length of the snake, and with at least one hide.

Edit: I'm not actually familiar with this particular breed, so do some fact-checking. This is just general advice. 

Edit 2: yes, wrong forum. There are a few snake owners on here, but this is the wrong sub-forum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird

This may be the incorrect forum, but the OP is not a troll and doesn't need any such hostility.  They may have misread, as it is very common to refer to rat snakes as "rats".

Try the "other animals" subforum or a snake forum. They will be much more helpful with the specifics of Rat Snake care. About tubs, they are perfectly safe when properly set up (make sure your heat pad is adjustable and will NOT melt/overheat plastic!). They are much better at holding humidity and aiding in privacy than a terrarium and are phenomenally easier to clean. Tupperware is not usually a great choice, as even with airholes it gets too humid (unless you drill an absolute ton of holes, which is counter productive). Rack systems are a great choice, and I plan to move to a rack system when I get another snake or my python gets big enough to not squeeze out like she'd like to!


----------



## Maltey

I've moved this to the correct section now. Can't help you with the care of snakes though!


----------



## Jaguar

*Folks, this is a spam bot!
*
You guys don't have access to the verification tools I do, but here's a few ways you can tell.

- If you Google search, in parenthesis, an excerpt from their post, such as "I'm talking about snakes like black rat snake, liquorice rat snake, beauty rat snakes ( Chinese and Taiwan ) etc... " you will get many hits on Google, including one from Yahoo Answers and other forums, such as a BBQ Grill Enthusiast forum (LOL). This would imply that the bot is scraping text from Yahoo Answers and posting it on forums it finds relevant.

- The URL hyperlinked in their signature is a spam/potentially malicious link. Almost every spam bot will have a link like this in their signature, usually advertising things like brand name clothes, sports, blogs, etc.

-Their "Homepage" profile URL is also a spam link, this time advertising Clarisonic products.

Doing a lookup on their IP also confirms they are a spam bot.

The more you know!


----------



## Xerneas

Jaguar said:


> you will get many hits on Google, including one from Yahoo Answers and other forums, such as a BBQ Grill Enthusiast forum (LOL).


I know I probably shouldn't be replying to this thread... but I laughed SO hard.


----------



## Jaguar

Xerneas said:


> I know I probably shouldn't be replying to this thread... but I laughed SO hard.


I don't mind you bumping the thread - the user is banned and the malicious links removed. It's a great example thread on how to identify spam bots. When people know how to identify them, they can report them faster, so they're banned faster.

On second search it looks more like a retail site though (and a very suspicious looking one, at that, looks like it just pulls eBay auctions), but... LOL.



> Here we are specifically focused on showing you Rat for sale online. Whether you came here looking for Rat or simply found yourself on this page, here you will find real-time inventory of popular online retailers who offer Barbecue Supplies and more specifically Rat for sale.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Stickied and renamed this thread in the Forum Help section because Jaguar posted valuable information here, not to mention that this is hilarious!

Whenever you see suspicious behavior like this, do not hesitate to click the "Report" button at the bottom of each post! An email will be sent to all admins and mods immediately, helping to bring our attention to it.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12

So he was a spam bot along?! Lol I'm confused...


----------

